# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Гранд-финал киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP 2013 пройдет 16-17 ноября в Москве

## Labs

Международный киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP 2013 завершит свое шествие по странам СНГ крупнейшим Гранд-финалом в Москве. Событие, которого так долго ждали все поклонники киберспорта и оверклокинга, пройдет 16-17 ноября в Stadium Live. Популярная концертная площадка в эти дни превратиться в арену для киберспортивных баталий.   

В течение года около 50 команд принимали участие в финалах TECHLABS CUP 2013, более 250 участников сражались за крупные денежные призы. Почти 55000 посетителей наблюдали за этими боями вживую, и миллион зрителей следили за ходом соревнований посредством онлайн-трансляций. Заветные путевки на Гранд-финал киберфестиваля получили только сильнейшие из участников. 

16 и 17 ноября гуру киберспорта будут бороться за звания чемпионов TECHLABS CUP 2013, а также за огромный призовой фонд, общий размер которого составит $86000*. В сражениях примут участие мастера таких популярных игр, как League of Legends, Point Blank, Dota 2, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. 

 «С нетерпением ждем Гранд-финала TECHLABS CUP в Москве. Матчи по League of Legends за чемпионское звание обещают быть очень интересными. Riot Games обязательно будут на месте событий, до встречи в Stadium Live!» – поделился Владимир Торцов, представитель компании Riot Games.   

Составить конкуренцию профессионалам компьютерного спорта на Гранд-финале  предлагается победителям отборочных соревнований. Дисциплины, по которым пройдут квалификации, станут известны совсем скоро. 

Приятный сюрприз ожидает и любителей экспериментов над предельными возможностями компьютеров. Соревнования по оверклокингу возвращаются на Гранд-финал. В состязаниях по «разгону» компьютеров примут участие победители отборочных соревнований, которые устроят настоящее шоу и продемонстрируют невероятные чудеса техники.

Примет столь долгожданное событие уникальная площадка Stadium Live, на которой прежде устраивались самые многочисленные и популярные концерты. На 9000 м2 расположится огромная игровая зона, где в режиме реального времени можно будет следить за всеми играми Гранд-финала. Двухдневный марафон обещает стать одним из самых значимых событий в киберспортивной жизни стран СНГ.

Генеральный директор проекта TECHLABS CUP CIS Алексей Бурдыко дал следующий комментарий: «За четырехлетнюю историю нашего фестиваля это будет первый Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP. Обещаем со всей ответственностью подойти к организации этого мероприятия и устроим настоящее киберспортивное шоу. Следите за новостями на нашем сайте, а также на страницах фестиваля в социальных сетях». 

Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP CIS 2013 – Grand Final пройдет 16-17 ноября в Stadium Live – Москва. Вход платный. Информацию о стоимости и точках продажи билетов можно узнать на официальной странице чемпионата – www.cybersport.techlabs.pro.

В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup будет разыгрывать ценные призы.

Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

* — ценные призы и подарки от спонсоров эквивалентные указанной сумме.

----------


## Jarash

Интересно будет посмотреть. Видел так сказать все 4 киберфестиваля. Гранд-финал уж точно не пропущу.

----------


## WelcHom

А вы как добираться будете и там так же как и в Минске будет вход по билетам? я бы чуть что присоединился в поездочку)

----------


## Jarash

Своим ходом с друзьями едем. А вход я так понял будет платный. А в минске только за вип-места платить нужно было.

----------


## Barabashka

Смешная цена была за vip места, потому не думаю что и там будет она высокая, я возможно на поезде поеду в командировку, и заодно обязательно посещу игры, каждый уважающий себя геймер должен там побывать!

----------


## Мигрант

Конечно жаль что гранд финал не у нас проводить будут, а то обязательно бы сходил. Просто обидно что предыдущий пропустил из-за того что забыл про него).

----------


## alehandro

как можно было забыть если об этом постоянно везде напоминают?))) а по мне так правильно что в Москве делают. там и площадка есть для этого приспособленная

----------


## Мигрант

Просто меня звали друзья туда сходить и должны были все организовать, а потом у них не получилось и я вспомнил про него когда в инете трансляцию увидел.

----------


## Максимка

Так а гранд финал это типа подведение итогов за 4 года или как?

----------


## Jarash

Ну гранд-финал это типа с четырех стран лучшие команды будут играть я так понимаю, и будет определен победитель по каждой из дисциплин.

----------


## Максимка

Вот так солянка получается, а почему ж тогда не у нас, а в москве? пичаль пичальная... Куча плюшек, но не нам..

----------

